# Goliathus larvae incoming!!



## jthorntonwillis (Jul 24, 2013)

Well,My Goliathus Goliatus nymphs L2 are due in 2-3 days.I am SO excited!! I have wanted these since I was 12 years old!! (I'm 61 now).I will be breeding them if anyone is interested....:biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 24, 2013)

COOL!  I used to freak out over pics of these when I was a kid in the 70's, good luck with it.


----------



## Dark Nexus (Jul 24, 2013)

Deff interested! That's awesome. Have prices in mind?


----------



## Dark (Jul 24, 2013)

Very cool stuff, keep us posted!

Eric


----------



## bugarella (Jul 24, 2013)

Definitely interested   :biggrin:


----------



## AshleyM (Jul 24, 2013)

Yeah how much are they?


----------



## jthorntonwillis (Jul 24, 2013)

Larvae take 4-6 months to mature. Will keep updating as I have progress..


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Jul 24, 2013)

I def would be interested.


----------



## beetleman (Jul 24, 2013)

oooh..daddy!! that's a honker of a beetle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## myrmecophile (Jul 24, 2013)

USDA permits required????


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Jul 24, 2013)

myrmecophile said:


> USDA permits required????


I am fairly certain it is illegal to possess living specimens of this species in the United States without a permit. I will try and talk to the USDA APHIS in the next month and find out.


----------



## monostomatic (Jul 26, 2013)

MrCrackerpants said:


> I am fairly certain it is illegal to possess living specimens of this species in the United States without a permit. I will try and talk to the USDA APHIS in the next month and find out.


Every time i see something new and amazing that i want, it has to go and be illegal!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nirotorin (Jul 26, 2013)

monostomatic said:


> Every time i see something new and amazing that i want, it has to go and be illegal!


Don't worry too much about it. The Beetleborgs haven't broken down anyone's door over an insect in... ever.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Jul 26, 2013)

MrCrackerpants said:


> I am fairly certain it is illegal to possess living specimens of this species in the United States without a permit. I will try and talk to the USDA APHIS in the next month and find out.


I would like to know their response.  From my research,  you need a permit to import them but not to possess.

Edit:  to clarify, I mean on a federal level.  State and local ordinances may be more stringent.


----------



## jthorntonwillis (Jul 26, 2013)

Well,my luck is bad,as usual.All 4 were DOA.Probably just as well,if they are  illegal....Hated to waste $200.00,though...  Guess I'll just stick to spiders!!

---------- Post added 07-26-2013 at 11:50 AM ----------

Well,I just had the pleasure of meeting two Enforcement Agents from the USDA Thank God those beetles were dead.These guys mean business,no joke.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Jul 26, 2013)

OK. I assumed the USDA would want to meet with anyone possessing this beetle that did not have a current APHIS permit. Come to think of it, they might not even give permits for this species. I have never seen a living one in and zoo, university, etc.


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Jul 26, 2013)

Lol...very illegal,and not only that but quite an advanced grub to raise...even if they would have arrived alive,unless you have a lot of experience they would have probably never lived to pupate anyway


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Jul 26, 2013)

MrCrackerpants said:


> OK. I assumed the USDA would want to meet with anyone possessing this beetle that did not have a current APHIS permit.


That may well be.  I just may not have gone deep eenough,  but all I ever read was permit to import not possess.  If you find out, let let me know.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 26, 2013)

Heard of that with beetles and stick insects, not worth it imo.  Did you get fined?


----------



## jthorntonwillis (Jul 26, 2013)

Galapoheros said:


> Heard of that with beetles and stick insects, not worth it imo.  Did you get fined?



No fine ,since they were DOA and I had already flushed them.Got what you might say was a stern talking-to.Feel very lucky that is all I got!!


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jul 27, 2013)

I've wanted one of these since I was 5 years old.  I always wanted to hear what those powerful wings sound like.

  I bet it sounds like a freakin lawnmower haha


----------



## myrmecophile (Jul 28, 2013)

This just goes to show that these boards are monitored and acted on. I suspect now they will be watched even closer. One more black eye we do not need.


----------



## friendttyy (Jul 28, 2013)

myrmecophile said:


> This just goes to show that these boards are monitored and acted on. I suspect now they will be watched even closer. One more black eye we do not need.


i agree that these boards are monitored but we have no solid evidence


----------



## ShredderEmp (Jul 28, 2013)

These threads are definitely monitored. I've seen television shows where they monitor websites like these and act like buyers, then arrest/fine you. That happens on Ebay and other cites like that. Usually its for endangered/illegal animals that could become invasive so I understand those. I've seen it on Wild Justice, North Woods Law, Cops, etc.


----------



## AshleyM (Jul 28, 2013)

They should allow the invasive species that war Mosquitos.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 28, 2013)

Absolutely, imo.  You only have to think of what you would do to catch people, #1 would be to watch sites, it's very obvious.  You would want the people you are watching to underestimate you.  



ShredderEmp said:


> These threads are definitely monitored. I've seen television shows where they monitor websites like these and act like buyers, then arrest/fine you. That happens on Ebay and other cites like that. Usually its for endangered/illegal animals that could become invasive so I understand those. I've seen it on Wild Justice, North Woods Law, Cops, etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShredderEmp (Jul 28, 2013)

AshleyM said:


> They should allow the invasive species that war Mosquitos.


No matter how annoying they may be, they are an important food source for dragonflies, and many other animals. 

If an animal that ate mosquitos was introduced, what would have to be introduced to get rid of that? And what to get rid of that, and that and that...


----------



## shebeen (Jul 29, 2013)

Most county Vector Control Districts in the US will provide you with Mosquitofish (Gambusia affinis) to control mosquito larvae in backyard ponds and water gardens.  You can also purchase them at many LPS that sell fresh water fish.  Gambusia affinis is native to North and South America.


----------



## Spepper (Aug 5, 2013)

Goldfish are just fine for ponds too.  (And eating mosquito larva)  Just buy some cheap feeder ones at your friendly neighborhood petstore and the mosquitos will have to beware about where they lay their eggs. LOL


----------

